# Any one else feeling a little jipped by Waterfest?



## 337VWGTI (Mar 29, 2008)

This waterfest seems lacking! tee shirt shops, cd/dvd sales, 12 peoplefu drag racing.... listen i know the auto show is huge and everyone from all over come to englishtown on tradition and for the fun but it just seems that with all the support we have and all of the companies we have access too wheres the representation??? even our old faithful vwvortex doesnt have a booth. i think we can do better gentlemen and i challenge a better one next year.. let us draw the best


----------



## 337VWGTI (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## MK42NV (Jul 18, 2010)

it was bad? geeze and i was contemplating a road trip..


----------



## 10secondcabriolet (Jul 19, 2010)

that was my first time at waterfest (or any car enthusiast festival at that) and as much fun as I had, it did not live up to my expectations, I went up there with hopes in seeing ALOOOT of designs on earlier drag builds (im currently building a cabriolet to be a drag car) hopefully we'll -me and my buddy- be the d00ds running 10 seconds...cause I was lookin foward to seeing some single digit vee dubs today...guess if you want something done right you gotta do it yourself 
\but all in all It was alright,


----------



## jammin78890 (Jul 1, 2010)

ya it was my first time at waterfest and I definatey had fun but at the same time I thought i wouldve seen sum single digit cars too. I liked all the cars and shouldve brought more $ for all the waterfest deals. next year bout to go and register 2 xcars , post up together , grill , beers, and bring 2 car loads of scallys too


----------



## jammin78890 (Jul 1, 2010)

BEing the owner of a 91 cabby im pist i literally saw 1 or 2 cabbys , and they were in the parking lot


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

it was a total mess... unorganized as hell! there was alot of stuff there but it was hard to say what i really liked because everythings all jumbled. mk2's together mk3's together and so fourth.. clubs can do their thing of coarse... Could have been so much better! Not one scirocco showing either! :thumbdown:


----------



## King__Nothing (Nov 24, 2003)

Flippin' clean out your inbox foo! I tried to im you about the adapters.


----------



## FastGTI06 (Apr 23, 2009)

VWVortex had a booth. They were in the front line near the back parking lot between Revo and VW.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

waterfest sucks.

it's the "hot import nights" of the vw world. & that's an insult to the import nights guys.

check out local shows & gtg's, talk to old guys, they'll fill you in..........:laugh:


----------



## jolfdriver01 (Sep 1, 2006)

I missed this year and have been noticing that my favorite yearly "thing" IS becoming kinda like the dare I use the term "ricer" scene. Waterfest to me was like the meca of car shows. Supposed to be different, I'm sad to hear that peoples first time wasn't what my experiences of good ole' water-water were. There's usually rain or hot heat, sick drag racing to be heard all over the property. Parts for roes and roes. And of course, peoples blood sweat and loss of girlfriends.... Their dubs. My point is..... What the hell is my point...... Don't let your first waterfest be your last. Think of it like sex, it gets better everytime you do it. Sorry for the rant. Just still upset I missed the event. :banghead::screwy:


----------



## Fast Conejo (Aug 20, 2010)

Im pretty sure its due to the economy. Money is not flowing like it use to and people have to cut down on their spending imho :beer:


----------



## Dtrain12 (Aug 14, 2010)

goosler said:


> waterfest sucks.
> 
> it's the "hot import nights" of the vw world. & that's an insult to the import nights guys.
> 
> check out local shows & gtg's, talk to old guys, they'll fill you in..........:laugh:


 thats what I need to do? anyone in the bergen county nj / rockland county ny area?


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

goosler said:


> waterfest sucks.
> 
> it's the "hot import nights" of the vw world. & that's an insult to the import nights guys.
> 
> check out local shows & gtg's, talk to old guys, they'll fill you in..........:laugh:


THIS ^^ 
Waterfest is utter ****. 
The regional forums are your friend. Go forth and find the path young padawan.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

waterfest is good for the swap and deals on parts. and a chance for guys who dont have a lot of time or money, to drag their car down the track and see how they do.

I couldnt make it this year, but I know i'll continue to go.


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

This year will be my first experience... hopefully it will be a good one


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Never had any interest in Waterfest.


----------



## CalYPsoGLi12 (Jul 18, 2003)

Ok I am going to put it bluntly!

Waterfest had it's day, there were plenty of good ones and not saying there won't be good ones in the future! But the show of shows for the east coast is.....

H2O!


----------



## chrischeez (Nov 29, 2007)

vendorfest


----------

